# Preaching in Chicagoland: Consider yourself invited!



## N. Eshelman (Aug 25, 2008)

Friends, 

I am preaching at Westminster Reformed Presbyterian Church in Prairie View, IL this coming Lord's Day. This is a congregation that I am candidating in. Please pray that God would bless my (and my family) time there, as well as the congregation. 

If anyone is in the area, please come and worship with us. It is a small, struggling congregation and could use some fresh Puritan Board faces!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 25, 2008)

, God bless, and


----------



## Quickened (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to have family in that congregation. May the Lord bless your preaching there, brother.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish I could be there to support you, but I'll be preaching myself that good Sunday morning...I love Sunday morning!

I went to the website...nice church building. 

I went to a church two years ago that had four people left in it. We now have 40 and we will soon be erecting our first building. The church you are going to may be struggling but God can change that. You have to let Him do it!


----------



## ADKing (Aug 25, 2008)

May the Lord bless your time there and grant encouragement to these dear brothers. There is nothing like the solid preaching of the word to truly encourage!


----------



## edbing (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi! How are you? May the Lord Bless you always.


----------



## edbing (Sep 19, 2008)

Can we be friends? IM JUST IMPRESSED when I open your account.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 20, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am preaching at Westminster Reformed Presbyterian Church in Prairie View, IL this coming Lord's Day. This is a congregation that I am candidating in. Please pray that God would bless my (and my family) time there, as well as the congregation.
> 
> If anyone is in the area, please come and worship with us. It is a small, struggling congregation and could use some fresh Puritan Board faces!



I searched Prairie View to see if anyone from here was headed to Westminster RPC. My brother-in-law, Charles, is their former pastor--do you know him?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 20, 2008)

Just listened to your Sermon there on Sermonaudio. Your congregation is going to be a lucky one. Great Stuff!!!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 20, 2008)

he beholds said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Friends,
> ...



I do know Charles. He is a great guy. He gave me my Systematics and Distinctive Principles I exam at presbytery. Good stuff. 

Are you Miriam's sister, or through his side?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 20, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Just listened to your Sermon there on Sermonaudio. Your congregation is going to be a lucky one. Great Stuff!!!



Thanks, Ben. I do love to preach the Word!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 20, 2008)

You are quite welcome...


----------



## he beholds (Nov 20, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > nleshelman said:
> ...



I'm married to his brother! Do you know Rut, also?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 20, 2008)

he beholds said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > he beholds said:
> ...



I do, but not as well. We only really know of each other, and could recognize each other. I know Charles a lot better.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 20, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > nleshelman said:
> ...



That's cool. You are out closer to Chi-town, anyway, right? 
Charles's sister, Evelyn (Rut's wife) is one of my favorite people in the world. I want to move back to Pittsburgh just so our kids can grow up seeing e/o more than just summer break and holidays.
I love the whole RP world where everyone knows--at least of--everyone else. I wish the PCA was like that. I do covet that close-knittedness. Plus, I think more RP people play Settlers.
I don't think there's even one RP church in VA. I know the Butterfields had a church plant here before, but they are in MD now. We're not EP, but there are no EP churches within an hour and a half's drive from us...I'm thinking you guys need a Church plant in Central VA! I know of at least two families in our congregation who are EP (I'm not saying they'd leave, I have no idea.)


----------

